
UK shifts NHS Covid-19 app to Google-Apple system - mocko
https://www.pocket-lint.com/phones/news/152606-uk-shifts-nhs-covid-19-app-to-google-apple-system
======
tareqak
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23562434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23562434)
.

